

Root of maths genius sought - feelthepain
http://www.nature.com/news/root-of-maths-genius-sought-1.14050

======
bonemachine
_The critics say that the sizes of these studies are too small to yield
meaningful results for such complex traits._

No worries! After all, they have a tried and true formula to rely on:

(1) Start with the assumption that such a thing as "math genius" _exists_.

(2) And further, is genetically determined.

(3) Gather some data.

(4) Torture the data until it confesses.

